# hyd roller cam



## mbspeed (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi all ....not sure if this is a crazy ? or not got a 455 with hyd roller cam can I run solid roller lifters with this cam atriot:


----------



## BierManVA (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes! It's called a hybrid setup. You'll need to restrict the oil top end by using restricted pushrods or restricting at the lifter feed. You'll also need "some" valve lash. It will vary dependent on having iron or aluminum heads.

This is becoming a popular setup. No worrying about a lifter that dies and won't pump up and also limiting valve bounce. You will need to check lash periodically though.

This setup will also allow for a higher rpm.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Popular with the chevy guys. Not sure I'm a fan of it - sounds like "speed trick of the month club" stuff to me. Be aware that the significant difference is that a cam designed for solid/mechanical lifters will have lobe shapes that have clearance ramps designed into them -- these ramps are intended to GENTLY take up the valve lash before getting really aggressive about opening or closing the valve. Hyrdaulic cams do not have these ramps because they depend on the inherent 'sponginess' of the lifters to do that job. Running solid lifters on hydraulic lobes is going to put more stress on the valve train - for what purpose? If what you want is more duration and a mechanical lifter, buy a matched system that has the timings you want.

Bear


----------



## BierManVA (Jan 6, 2014)

BearGFR said:


> Popular with the chevy guys. Not sure I'm a fan of it - sounds like "speed trick of the month club" stuff to me. Be aware that the significant difference is that a cam designed for solid/mechanical lifters will have lobe shapes that have clearance ramps designed into them -- these ramps are intended to GENTLY take up the valve lash before getting really aggressive about opening or closing the valve. Hyrdaulic cams do not have these ramps because they depend on the inherent 'sponginess' of the lifters to do that job. Running solid lifters on hydraulic lobes is going to put more stress on the valve train - for what purpose? If what you want is more duration and a mechanical lifter, buy a matched system that has the timings you want.
> 
> Bear


I wouldn't call it a speed trick. You are correct on the ramping, etc. But that is the reason a very tight lash is used. The valve train is more responsive/stable and the heavier springs used in the hydraulic cam setup work fine for this. I set mine per recommendations from Cliff Ruggles and talked with Jim Lehart about it. Jim likes the setup personally and I have to say, if Jim likes it, I like it. The problem being that the quality of retrofit hydraulic rollers for the Pontiacs are just not good.


----------



## Bigfoot21075 (Oct 12, 2015)

BierManVA said:


> I wouldn't call it a speed trick. You are correct on the ramping, etc. But that is the reason a very tight lash is used. The valve train is more responsive/stable and the heavier springs used in the hydraulic cam setup work fine for this. I set mine per recommendations from Cliff Ruggles and talked with Jim Lehart about it. Jim likes the setup personally and I have to say, if Jim likes it, I like it. The problem being that the quality of retrofit hydraulic rollers for the Pontiacs are just not good.


I have to disagree, the aftermarket provides fantastic valve train components that are hydraulic. Unless you wish to have a hard to maintain setup or want an all out race setup, it is really hard to beat modern hydraulic lifters.

What are your goals for the motor?


----------



## BierManVA (Jan 6, 2014)

I am not going to disagree that a matched system is ultimately the best way to go. But the question essentially was, "Can I do this?" the answer is "yes" and if done correctly, it's fine.


----------



## mbspeed (Sep 25, 2012)

BierManVA said:


> I am not going to disagree that a matched system is ultimately the best way to go. But the question essentially was, "Can I do this?" the answer is "yes" and if done correctly, it's fine.


I have the comp cams 276 hyd roller cam with comp cams roller lifters but I ran into some oiling problems. some of the rocker arms did not get enough oil and got so hot turned a tint of blue I switched out my lifter to lunati hyd roller helped but still had some oiling problems that's why I was thinking about solid roller :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

mbspeed said:


> I have the comp cams 276 hyd roller cam with comp cams roller lifters but I ran into some oiling problems. some of the rocker arms did not get enough oil and got so hot turned a tint of blue I switched out my lifter to lunati hyd roller helped but still had some oiling problems that's why I was thinking about solid roller :banghead::banghead::banghead:




Why do you think your roller lifters are the cause for burning up your main & rod bearings? :confused


----------



## mbspeed (Sep 25, 2012)

PontiacJim said:


> Why do you think your roller lifters are the cause for burning up your main & rod bearings? :confused


I am not 100% sure about bearings but oil pressure dropped to under 10psi when warm ....90 psi cold... could be lifter bore or lifters . I think bearings got damaged from lack of oil :nopity:


----------

